# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Future Top Pro ??

## mando

EDDIE MOYZAN .... anyone got pics of this monster ?? i reckon he will be a major top pro in the future... :Strong Smiley:   :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Capital X

http://www.maxsportsmag.com/bodybuil...ue32/32bb3.htm

Take a look at this link. I don't know how to paste the pictures but I am sure you will be impressed.

Capital X

----------


## Capital X

http://eastcoastmuscle.com/results/2.../100moyzan.htm 



Here is another great shot.

http://www.delgu.de/Gallerie/eddiemoyzan/FrameSet.htm 


And more.

Capital X

----------


## mando

this guy is amazing !! his arms are worldclass all the way !!

----------


## Billy Boy

Looks impressive

----------


## elite01

massive arms! is this guy a pro yet?

----------

